# No Sound On IPhone 4



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

My Old Cracked IPhone 4 without internet which has no sound. Need headphones or portable mini speaker to hear sound. Help! (P.S. I Am Making this thread at 16% battery)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Define cracked. Hardware or software? Either way, the speakerprobably broke. No device lasts forever after all.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

The Started being no sound 1 or 2 years after it cracked.


P.S. It's The Screen That's Cracked.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

So this problem started several years ago and you are just now trying to fix it?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

I hadn't found this site then.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I dont think that will be fixable.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Well I still can have sound with headphones or mini speakers. Or should I just get new speakers?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

The phone is, in my opinion, irrepairable. If you get sound from headphones or speakers yes, use those. As the phone has clearly suffered great physical damage, in my opinion, what you get currently is the best it will be. You may want to consider replacing it, or finding another device to perform whatever job you are using it for.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll Keep it because it still works. I also have a 5S with internet, A 4S without internet,another 4 with IOS 4.0.6.
Really not worth keeping sence it only has 578 MB Out Of 6 GB free and several other reasons. But I will keep it anyway. It still works anyway so why not keep it?

P.S. I just use it for exploring and playing around.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh well ,only the speakers work for sound now.


----------

